# Today is a good day.......



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

why?

Because this morning I took delivery of my new machine, a Fracino Cherub.

Its still boxed and sat in the back of my car. I'm counting down the hours before I can leave work.

Photos etc will follow ..... but first I have to bond !!!!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

sadly mine hasnt been delivered yet, and as its being sent to a school, i forsee them failing to deliver today.

You think delivery men would look at the address and think "hmmm school, perhaps i should deliver this one early"

Get some photos up when you get a chance, we all cant wait to see the new cherub


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Shrink, really hoping and praying yours will get delivered today


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

haha well i wont get to play today, but i hope its there so that i can play tomorrow!!

silly couriers!


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning!

Love it! But first impressions - NOISY AS HELL!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

ha ha ha yep it is quite noisy but actually is quite civilised compared to the noise of my SJ.

If I want to rudely interrupt someone or let someone know I'm not interested in their conversion I just fire up the SJ.

Cherub then doesn't seem loud in comparison.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Shakey said:


> Mine arrived this morning!
> 
> Love it! But first impressions - NOISY AS HELL!


Louder than your old machine? Should have thought in all that casework that the pump wouldn't have been too noisy.


----------

